# 5 1/2 mnth puppy eaten contraceptive pills!



## DellaMoon (20 October 2011)

Anyone had this happen to them?! He's a lab cross so not a small puppy, eaten about two and a half months worth! Should I be worried?


----------



## Dobiegirl (20 October 2011)

Ring your vet now.


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 October 2011)

Definitely worth a phone call to your vet, thats quite a lot of tablets.


----------



## Oenoke (20 October 2011)

Yes, ring the vet, if he's had them in the past hour they can make him sick.


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 October 2011)

Ring the vet to be on the safe side! 


He might get a bit weepy and start asking for wine and chocolate and might want to watch a romcom (sorry  )


----------



## Dobiegirl (20 October 2011)

Reminds me of when Darcy got into my daughters bedroom and I found chew up tablet foils on the floor. Rang my daughter thinking they might be contraceptive pills turns out they were herbal anti ageing and harmless. My daughter was furious as they were very expensive. Lesson learned leave nothing around that a dog can get to and shut your bedroom door.


----------



## Aru (20 October 2011)

Male or female pup?
did it eat the packaging as well?

What are the ingredients of the tablets?ie progesterone based or not....it should say the active ingredient under the brand name on the box

Im going to say baa and the ring your vet as well

ah just seen pup is a he less worried about side effects and content now(progesterone is not something id want in a bolus to a young female dog as it can increase the chances of pyometra's)...i would be a bit concerned about an obstuction if he ate the packaging though


----------



## DellaMoon (21 October 2011)

He's fine, thank you for your replies. Spoke to my vet and they have to eat huge amounts for any negative effects. Didn't eat the packaging, just popped the pills out and gave it a bit of a chew! He's not even got the runs today!


----------



## Serephin (21 October 2011)

CaveCanem said:



			He might get a bit weepy and start asking for wine and chocolate and might want to watch a romcom (sorry  )
		
Click to expand...

*snort*


----------



## Dobiegirl (21 October 2011)

Thats good news, thanks for the update.


----------

